# Salvaged F14 Tomcat



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

From My Son's Collection:

http://forums.scalehobby.com/viewthread.php?tid=6021&page=1#pid54927


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great before and after shot! rr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Actually I kinda like the red blue and black.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

That looks good!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Were you able to salvage the canopy? It looked like it was paint-coated as well.


----------

